

The Two Phases of Successful Seed Fundraising - emreas
http://startuphoodlum.com/2011/07/05/the-two-phases-to-successful-seed-fundraising/

======
jfong
Well said. This mentality can also work for dating.

~~~
friendstock
elaborate... how would this work in the dating context?

Phase 1: I'm not interested in dating. Phase 2: I've got a dinner date
tonight, do you want to meet up afterwards?

~~~
jfong
Play hard to get.

------
benologist
.... in a perfect world!

------
clobber
Cannot even read the entire article because of the Onswipe theme. Who's awful
idea was this?

